# how to type symbols "<" and ">" in a lenovo laptop?



## comonforall

I have two keys after letter "P" in my Lenovo laptop- one with symbols "{,[,<" and another one with symbols "}]>"

I want to type "<" and ">" using the two keys but I'm not able to do that.

Instead I'm using the two keys after letter "M" to type less than and greater than sign. But these keys have symbols ", . ' "

I tried changing keyboard language to US and UK, but it stills the same.


----------



## joeten

Hi how are you typing it


----------



## MPR

The UK and US keyboards have the "<, and >." keys to the right of the "M." If your keyboard shows something different then your computer was probably manufactured for use in another country. If a key shows more than two characters then they are usually accessed by pressing the AltGr key, right Alt key or Ctrl-Alt, as the case may be.

AltGr key - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## comonforall

Thanks MPR.

Control + Alt is working for me.


----------



## ebyngeorge

Hi, use "*SHIFT*"+"*,*" (keys next to letter "m"). keyboard layout US.






comonforall said:


> I have two keys after letter "P" in my Lenovo laptop- one with symbols "{,[,<" and another one with symbols "}]>"
> 
> I want to type "<" and ">" using the two keys but I'm not able to do that.
> 
> Instead I'm using the two keys after letter "M" to type less than and greater than sign. But these keys have symbols ", . ' "
> 
> I tried changing keyboard language to US and UK, but it stills the same.


----------



## chamath

Procedures: 
1. Type osk at the search box located at the start button of your desktop then press enter.
2. Then a new on-screen keyboard will appear. 
3. Simply click the Shift button at the virtual on-screen keyboard then followed by the greater or the lesser than key to type.


----------

